# 'Ax Men' Star's Daughter Mauled to Death by Dog



## BuddhaKat (Mar 2, 2010)

*'Ax Men' Star's Daughter Mauled to Death by Dog*
4-year-old daughter of 'Ax Men' reality show co-star mauled to death by family dog in Oregon
ASTORIA, Ore. March 1, 2010 (AP)
The Associated Press

Oregon authorities say the 4-year-old daughter of a reality TV show star was mauled to death by the family's Rottweiler.

Clatsop County Sheriff Tom Bergin says Ashlynn Anderson's mother found her badly injured on their lawn in Astoria on Sunday. Ashlynn is the daughter of Jesse Browning, who stars with his father on The History Channel's show about the logging industry called "Ax Men."

She was flown to a Portland hospital and pronounced dead on arrival.

The attack happened four months after officers had taken a Rottweiler from the same home after it bit an adult family member. The two Rottweilers at the Browning home have been quarantined.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 2, 2010)

So utterly tragic. My deepest sympathy to the family.


----------



## Pain Cow (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't imagine how horrible that must be for the family. BUT....
You have to know your own dogs and what they're capable of. My friend had a moronic pitbull/ boxer mix. This dog had no personality other than being an insecure, occasionaly unpredictable, barking for no reason feces generating machine. It snapped bit his young daughter. I was angrier at this fact than he was! I guilt tripped and lobbied my friend to get rid of this POS.
Especially because he had a son on the way, and knowing this dog as I did, moron dog would have viewed this boy as a threat. My "hounding" worked. He drove this dog out to the country and let it go. It behaved like a wild animal, so now it is one. Some people just don't want to accept that their dog is dangerous. Now I don't know this guy or his dog. But stupid dogs emit warning signs for folks paying attention. Ridicule isn't in order for a guy whose child just died, but you've got to be realistic. That dog might have been fine for a single guy to roughhouse with but wild is wild.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 2, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> He drove this dog out to the country and let it go. It behaved like a wild animal, so now it is one.


Unbelievable. Just what did your friend think was going to happen to this dog? They don't just go to "happy land" and live a great peaceful life in the wild. They turn feral, hunt in packs, kill domestic and farm animals. If they come across herd animals like sheep they'll often make multiple kills and just leave them. Unlike coyotes they're not afraid of people so there's a great chance that your friends problem will become somebody's nightmare. I hope you use your influence with your friend and tell him not to buy another dog. He's just too damn stupid to own one.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## Pain Cow (Mar 2, 2010)

It shouldn't be THAT unbelievable, now. I'm sorry it offends you up there on that high horse but his kids are still alive. Since you seem to be sensitive, he was initially going to shoot the dog. Letting it go was deemed the more humane option. Besides, that's the way the "ax men" guys select their pets. They apparently let wild strays in that other folks saved their children from. Here 's a pic of a guy beating a horse. :deadhorse: aint life cruel?


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 2, 2010)

So shoot the dog. The only sensitivity I have is for the innocent victims of your stupidity. Take care of your own problems. Don't dump them on someone else.


----------



## Pain Cow (Mar 2, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> So shoot the dog. The only sensitivity I have is for the innocent victims of your stupidity. Take care of your own problems. Don't dump them on someone else.



My stupidity? It wasn't my dog. Did I mention my friend's kids are still alive?


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

*christ on a crutch*

shoot take the dog to a shelter to be put down its not that hard. or shoot it yourself. to do otherwise is moronic and irresponsible


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, of course. Not your dog. My apology. As for your other thoughts this may apply:

Zero-Sum Mentality is the term used in Community Psychology to describe a way of thinking that hinges on the notion that "there must be one winner and one loser, for every gain there is a loss."


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 2, 2010)

Turning the dog loose in the country is one of the most stupid, unresponsible actions the owner could have took. Now the dog will kill anything it can to survive, baby calves, chickens, sheep etc. He dosen't think kids are outside playing in the country. He's a total jerk in my book, you take the dog out and rifle it or take it to a vet and have it put down, you don't create problems for other people. I have a little country church on one end of my property, azzholes dump dogs there all the time, they have a one day life expectancy as I put them out of their misery before they become an issue. We've seen packs of five to six feral dogs running together before, they will inter-breed with coyotes, called a coy-dog. If yoour freind is man enough to start the problem he needs to be man enough to deal with the responsibility of ownership.


----------



## Pain Cow (Mar 2, 2010)

Dropping a dangerous dog off in the country wouldn't be my choice, either. I'd have just given it to someone who had kids I didn't like and told them it was good with kids.


----------



## Billy Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

I love animals BUT any animal that shows a tendency to bite at human beings will die of lead poisoning around me. Period. 

I remember a young kid that survived a mauling. He was actually the "rope" in a tug-of-war between a chow and a Rottweiler. His entire scalp was torn and he received over 500 stitches. The owner of the dogs claimed he would NOT let the dogs be put down. He lost. Both dogs were euthanized. Turns out the kid knew both dogs, and was just one of several kids playing on a swing set and their LAUGHTER incited the dogs, so the dogs got aggressive. One dog had nipped before, but nothing like that.

When a dog does something like that, they WILL do it again given the opportunity. You have to think about the kids safety first and foremost. Truly a terrible tragedy every time it happens.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 2, 2010)

That's terribly tragic, my condolences to Jesse.


----------



## jhswainjr (Mar 2, 2010)

Prayers to him and his family. I just don't know how you could go on with your life after having a precious child lost to such a tragic and preventable event. It would certainly take a lot of tears, and courage. 

As to the former post. Thankfully I live were it is still perfectly legal to kill dogs to protect your livestock. Nothing I hate more than rushing through my gun safe to take care of some scum bags dogs as they rip up my little brush goats. I also had two dogs we adopted that bit me, or the wife, once. It sucks being a man sometimes, but don't shuck you responsibility just because you are a candy ass. It's not easy to do the right thing, but don't pass your difficulty's off on others.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 2, 2010)

Dumping dogs is a bit off topic for this thread, but I'll make one comment none the less. It would have been much better to take the dog to the pound and let them make the determination as to whether it was safe to adopt out or needs humane euthanasia.

When a domestic dog is released in the wild they usually don't survive. Instead, they suffer horribly by starving to death. There is an element of instinct to hunting, but in the wild, parents spend a lot of time teaching it to their young. An adult dog that is completely on their own doesn't possess these skills. They don't know how to sneak up on prey, they don't know how to take prey down with certainty and they don't know the lay of the land. The only possible chance for survival is to join a pack. Strange dogs that attempt to join an existing pack of feral dogs are usually mauled and run off. Then they suffer a painful death from bleeding to death or the infections that result from their wounds.


----------



## Grateful11 (Mar 21, 2010)

I cannot imagine what the family is going through with this horrible situation.
One thing's for sure there wouldn't need to be 3 options for me if they were 
my dogs, they would have been dead soon after tending to my child.

From TMZ: _"The family will be given three options on the fate of their dogs 
- they can take them back into the home (with restrictions), adopt the dogs 
out to another family ... or choose to have them euthanized."_


----------



## JT78 (Mar 27, 2010)

I had a shepherd/chow mix several years back and the dog started to show aggressive traits and I have a daughter she was about 1.5-2 years at the time. It sucks and I didnt want to do it but I took the dog to the pound when the guy came out to get him he growled at the officer the guy told me ya know I'm gonna have to put him down right? I told him yah I understand that but I cant have an animal that is going to put my daughters life at risk. 

I own two pit bulls now and have never had a problem with either one other than they are protective of my daughter. It is not just the breed it is knowing how to read dog behaviour and if you dont know how to read the behaviour and correctly train them you shouldnt own any large breed dog PERIOD. 

My simpathy and prayers go out to the Browning family it is a sad time when any of us out live our child.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 27, 2010)

JT78 said:


> It is not just the breed it is knowing how to read dog behaviour and if you dont know how to read the behaviour and correctly train them you shouldnt own any *large breed dog *PERIOD.



I don't buy that... It is CERTAIN TYPES of large breed dogs. When was the last time you saw a headline where a Labrador or Golden has mauled anybody. I'm sure there have been instances... you can prolly "google" one up... but very very very few and far between.

Gary


----------



## JT78 (Mar 27, 2010)

I will parially agree with ya Gary but more people are bitten by labs every year than any other dog out there (they are also the most commonly owned dog) but in most cases they dont have the physical atributes to do the damage to somebody that certain breeds do.


----------



## JT78 (Mar 27, 2010)

I will agree though that some breeds are more apt to be aggressive and require a more experienced person to raise and train them. People should be responsible enough to learn more about the breed of dog they are going to own and take some classes in dog behaviour and training before owning those kind of breeds.


----------



## JT78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Pit Bulls and Rottweiler dogs kill more people each year but they are not the most likely to bite. They have more bite force when they bite which simply does more damage. 

Here is a model from 2006 notice that there were a lot of dog bites but the ones that kill dont bite nearly as much. They kill when they bite due to their physical strength. Click on the link


http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/cgi/content/full/117/3/e374/F1


----------



## Blue Babe (Mar 27, 2010)

I did come on here to agrue the Dog Issue. I just found out about this very sad event in the life's of the entire Browning and the young girl's mother and her family. It just goes to show, how each day we leave our homes to get on with our life's daily activities, how our life can and does change very quickly. I just wanted to send my prayers and wishes to the heart broken families involved. I hope you all the best in your time of so much grief.


----------



## JT78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Blue Babe is right we are off topic I apologize. 

Again I will also send my prayers to the Browning Family I would be devastated if it was my child.


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow watch the series routinely . Did not realize that this had ocurred , tragic incident. As a Owner of both a Doberman and a Chocolate Lab , any Large Breed can inflict serious injury to a young child if not carefully monitored . My condolences to the Family ! Accidents do happen but seldom do we see such horrific consequences...Really Sad !


----------



## tubedyota (Apr 10, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Turning the dog loose in the country is one of the most stupid, unresponsible actions the owner could have took. Now the dog will kill anything it can to survive, baby calves, chickens, sheep etc. He dosen't think kids are outside playing in the country. He's a total jerk in my book, you take the dog out and rifle it or take it to a vet and have it put down, you don't create problems for other people. I have a little country church on one end of my property, azzholes dump dogs there all the time, they have a one day life expectancy as I put them out of their misery before they become an issue. We've seen packs of five to six feral dogs running together before, they will inter-breed with coyotes, called a coy-dog. If yoour freind is man enough to start the problem he needs to be man enough to deal with the responsibility of ownership.



shoot the dog and the owner. we dont need idiots like that here in america.opcorn:


----------



## woodguy105 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> Dropping a dangerous dog off in the country wouldn't be my choice, either. I'd have just given it to someone who had kids I didn't like and told them it was good with kids.



:monkey: better to remain silent....


----------



## I'maFrayedknot (Apr 10, 2010)

My condolences to the Browning family, I can't imagine how tough that would be. Sometimes bad things happen to good people.
I just had a dumped dog show up on my door step day before yesterday. So far I'm keeping her seems like a perfect dog. Wish I could post a picture she's a champion mutt.
This could be a case of a good thing happening to a sorta-bad person.
But ya this is not the way to deal with unwanted dogs. I think we both got lucky finding each other, she was a day away from starving to death... She had raw deer steak and a farm egg for breakfast this morning. Got her tail wagging.
First post I should intro myself. From Canada, one-two man climbing show. Pick-up+utility trailer. 5th year cottage market. Hort ed., cert arb, mainly removals. Arb claim to fame- I'm on the cover of this years Sherrilltree catalog, I know, wild score, and yes all PPE in place.


----------



## Blue Babe (Apr 10, 2010)

We can all say what we would do if something terrible happened to us. I don't care what you say you would do, but let it happen to you or yours and it's totally different all together. I love my dogs, Dachsunds, and treat them like a kid. Would I say I would destroy them if they hurt someone, right now I would say a resounding yes. But if it happened for real, I don't know. I think that is the way will most of us on here. It seems we have a great group of people on here, that can and do express their difference in opinions. A prayer for all the people in our small world who has had to go threw a tradgedy like this. God Bless All, Stay Safe and Happy:angel:


----------



## JimiLL (Jul 5, 2010)

If the Rotts attitude was anything like Jessies they should both be put down


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2010)

JimiLL said:


> If the Rotts attitude was anything like Jessies they should both be put down



A well thought out and eloquent post.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 6, 2010)

Unreal.....very sad....prayers for the family.

I've known some fine Rotties. Raised right, they'd die protecting their 4 year old.
Taken from wiki:

According to the FCI Standard, the Rottweiler is good-natured, placid in basic disposition, fond of children, very devoted, obedient, biddable and eager to work. Their appearance is natural and rustic, their behaviour self-assured, steady and fearless. They react to their surroundings with great alertness. The American Kennel Club says it is basically a calm, confident and courageous dog with a self-assured aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships. A Rottweiler is self-confident and responds quietly and with a wait-and-see attitude to influences in its environment. It has an inherent desire to protect home and family, and is an intelligent dog of extreme hardness and adaptability with a strong willingness to work, making them especially suited as a companion, guardian and general all-purpose dog.

Rottweilers are a powerful breed with well developed genetic herding and guarding instincts. As with any breed, potentially dangerous behavior in Rottweilers usually results from irresponsible ownership, abuse, neglect, or lack of socialization and training. However, the exceptional strength of the Rottweiler is an additional risk factor not to be neglected. It is for this reason that breed experts recommend that formal training and extensive socialization are essential for all Rottweilers. According to the AKC, Rottweilers love their people and may behave in a clownish manner toward family and friends, but they are also protective of their territory and do not welcome strangers until properly introduced. Obedience training and socialization are musts.


----------



## Swanie (Jul 7, 2010)

My heart and prayers to the family it is a terible thing to happen regardless of the ass Browning is. I would not wish it upon my worst enemy.
I have sadly been in a position where I had to shoot a Rottie and a German Sheppard due to circumstances it was the most difficult thing I had to do. They were a threat to my brothers children and he did not have the guts to do it. I've owned dogs my whole life and from previous experience if I'm put in that position by my own I wouldn't think twice to put them down.

It is a sad story and wish them all my condolences.

Swanie


----------



## stevohut (Jul 29, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> Dropping a dangerous dog off in the country wouldn't be my choice, either. I'd have just given it to someone who had kids I didn't like and told them it was good with kids.



Your an idiot with no remorse for anybody.


----------



## jburlingham (Jul 29, 2010)

That is truly tragic, and I feel for Jessie and the Browning family. As a fellow parent I cant even imagine what they must be going thru.


----------

